# Warbirdsim



## warbert (Dec 22, 2008)

Anyone checked out the Warbirdsim Mustangs!


Take a look you will be impressed

warbert


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2008)

The forum policy is we don't allow sales of any items without prior consent
from the forum administrator. This was the reason for the banning, it's
standard procedure for people selling something.

However, I'm going to left the ban and give you another go at the
forum.

Merry Christmas..

Charles


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 22, 2008)

Some people never learn, eh? Or never read (the terms) either!

I feel sorry for the mods...they must see this once a month or more...

Mods here do a very FAST job - I'm impressed!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 22, 2008)

For what it's worth, BB, there is almost always a mod online. I'm usually
on from 0700 to 1700, then again from about 2000 to 2200. We have mods
on the west coast, one in Germany, one in Poland and a redneck down in
one of the gulf coast states. We try to keep this crap off the forum.

Charles


----------

